# طاقة كهربية مجانا = تعلم كيف تصنع مولد للكهرباء لتحصل على كهرباء مجانية



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

ان الافكار لاتنتهي 

وهنا شاب امريكي يعرض احد الطرق للحصول على محرك دائم الحركة 

تعتمد الفكرة على تثبيت مغانط على ترسين 
ونتيجة للتجاذب والتنافر تحصل على الحركة نتيجة وجود قطعة من معدن الحديد تعمل على جذب المغانط في اتجاه واحد 

الفكرة جيدة وبسيطة وتحتاج الى من يطورها 

اسم الفلم 

*magnetic motor by Troy A. Breker*




الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJemf...eature=related


----------

